# ANHC4 Malt Talk / Podcast for those with an interest in Malt



## BeerCoAU (18/3/15)

Hi AHB members,

Thought some of you might enjoy the following talk on Malt from paddock to mash tun by Caleb Defrees @ANHC4

https://soundcloud.com/beercoau/gladfield-malt-anhc4-talk-caleb-defrees-gladfield-malt




Caleb’s first taste of craft beer was a New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale enjoyed in Yellowstone National park in the summer of 2001. Studying Culinary Arts at the Institute of America, Hyde Park, New York in 2004 Caleb had to opt for wine over the mass mainstream American beers enjoyed by others at the College before he rediscovered his love of craft beer in 2007. Caleb took up homebrewing in 2009 like many others with a few plastic buckets, some extract and unwillingness to wait two weeks to drink his own beer. With further food science study at Cornell University in Ithaca, New York he got into the science of brewing and that quickly led to all-grain brewing with the controls needed to make a great beer at home.
With a technical background in Culinary arts and cooking, working as a chef through upstate New York and New York City, Caleb found his calling in new product development and flavour and food chemistry, able to combine the creativity of being a chef with the practicality of the production and science of food.
Caleb is an important member of the team at Gladfield Malt where he manages New Product Development, Laboratory Analysis, Quality and Safety amongst other things. Technical support is a very important part of Gladfield Malt service to the Craft and Home Brewing industry. Many craft brewers do not have the benefit of a vast range of brewing aids or blending tanks so there is a real need for consistent high quality craft beer malts more so than in the larger macro-breweries. Malt, seen by many brewers as ‘the soul of a good beer’ is the second largest volume ingredient after water and brewers tend to look to their Maltster as a first stop for brewing advice and information on recipe building to create that perfect gold medal winning beer.
Gladfield Malt NZ is an independent family owned Malting’s that has prided itself on service to the craft and home brewing communities. Being a smaller family owned Craft malting’s it is easier to source high quality malting barley and wheat which is very hard to do on a large industrial scale and this is reflected in high quality of Gladfield Malts. With seven full time employees and several part time and seasonal workers more work goes into hand crafted malts as compared to macro-malting. This is the case with craft breweries as well and it is pleasing to see that drinkers around the world are embracing hand crafted and home brewed beers and a willingness by brewers to pay that little bit more for a flavoursome beer made from the best brewing ingredients.
There’s Something About Malty - A DIY Guide to Malting
While we frequently focus on the flavour and character that both yeast and hops bring to a beer, malt is often overlooked as just “that source of fermentables and colour”. Maltster for New Zealand’s Gladfield Malt, Caleb DeFrees will sieve through the malting process at Gladfield as he ingrains the importance of malt quality and consistency, highlights the cereal offenders of common malt mistakes, and helps us decide which malt to use and why.


ANHC4 #Malt #Gladfield Malt #Homebrewing #Growing #Germination #Kiln #Roast #Barley


----------



## Kodos (18/3/15)

The audio and Caleb's Powerpoint slides are available for download at the ANHC website, under the "program" menu and "program archive".

Or you can go straight to the link here

Most of the talks from the main hall are available there. The sound quality isn't always great because the acoustics wreaked havoc on the recorder's microphone, but you should be able to hear everything.

I don't know for sure, but I'd imagine the ANHC owners would prefer you go to their website so they can promote the traffic numbers to potential sponsors for future conferences.


----------



## BeerCoAU (19/3/15)

Good call 

Kodos
Heaps of other awesome talks up on ANHC4 website: http://anhc.com.au/index.php/program/program-archive and another great resource is their talks on Vimeo from ANHC3 https://vimeo.com/theanhc/videos 

Unfortunately they were unable to film all the talks @ANHC4 but we had a go with the wobbly handy cam on Caleb's talk on Malt if you prefer a YouTube video played on your Smart TV beer in hand go here 

I found the talks @ANHC4 outstanding - all of them across the board so great to understand raw materials and how to brew better beer basically 

cheers,
DD


----------

